# Phasensymetrie



## Licht9885 (3 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen 

ich hätte da mal ne frage ich muss Montag zu einer Baustelle wo auf dem Protokoll für die Endabnahme nur noch ein Punkt ist und zwar Phasen symetrie messen und Dokumentieren jetzt mal meine Frage wie soll das von statten gehen ??? steh grad ein wenig aufen Schlauch ich meine das ich das mit nem Osziloskop machen muss ist klar nur wie dokumentieren da ich ein etwas älteres Modell habe und kein dazugehörigen Drucker usw. habe 

Über ein kleinen Denkanstoß von euch währe ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## jabba (3 September 2010)

Wäre ja schön zu wissen um was es hier geht, Hausinstallation, Industrieverteilung, Maschine oder sonst was.

Mit Phasensymetrie wird eigentlich die gleichmäßige Belastung der Aussenleiter bezeichnet. Dazu reicht eine Amperzange aus, jedoch muss mehrmals zu verschiedenen Einschaltscenarien gemessen werden.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (3 September 2010)

ich denke es geht auch um die Strommessung. Entweder per Zangenampermeter oder unsere Schaltschränke besitzen meisst eine Messgerät - Socomec oder Janitza. Da kann man es gleich ablesen


----------



## IBFS (3 September 2010)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> ich denke es geht auch um die Strommessung. Entweder per Zangenampermeter oder unsere Schaltschränke besitzen meisst eine Messgerät - Socomec oder Janitza. Da kann man es gleich ablesen



....oder SENTRON PAC3200. Auch sehr nett das Teil.

Frank
*
*


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Jetzt hört doch mal auf, mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schiessen! 
Er will für´s Inbetriebnahmeprotokoll messen, nicht dauerhaft!
Da kauft er sich bestimmt kein PAC 3200!!!

Bei Dold z.b. gibt´s Phasenfolge/symmetrie-Relais für ca. 100 euro.
(Website streikt gerade, sonst hätte ich dir n link eingestellt)
Sind zwar auch Einbaugeräte, aber bei dem preis... (Günstiger und einfacher als PAC für Hunderte Euros... (Kopfschüttel))

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Licht9885 (5 September 2010)

danke erstmal an alle für die Antworten ist ne maschine mit ein bischen fördertechnik usw. sind wenn ich mich nicht irre ca.25 fu und der kunde hat jetzt angst das die maschine ihm das netz versaut.


----------



## IBFS (5 September 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Jetzt hört doch mal auf, mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schiessen!
> Er will für´s Inbetriebnahmeprotokoll messen, nicht dauerhaft!
> Da kauft er sich bestimmt kein PAC 3200!!!


 


Licht9885 schrieb:


> danke erstmal an alle für die Antworten ist ne maschine mit ein bischen fördertechnik usw. sind wenn ich mich nicht irre ca.*25 fu* und der kunde hat jetzt angst das die maschine ihm das netz versaut.


 
Bei 25 FU kann man sich im der Schrank der Hautpeinspeisung schon 
etwas "PAC"-artiges leisten. Wie man sieht, hängt es dann doch an
der Größenordnung der Aufgabenstellung.

Frank


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bei 25 FU kann man sich im der Schrank der Hautpeinspeisung schon
> etwas "PAC"-artiges leisten. Wie man sieht, hängt es dann doch an
> der Größenordnung der Aufgabenstellung.
> 
> Frank



Nochmal, nur für dich IBFS:
Er will für´s Inbetriebnahmeprotokoll messen, nicht dauerhaft!
Klar, sieht son ding ganz WICHTIG im Schaltschrank aus!
Wieso denke ich jetzt gerade, dass diese Dinger zu dir passen???

Gruß
Timo


----------



## jabba (6 September 2010)

Und sollte es sich bei den 25 FU's um 1Phasen Geräte handeln, die ja so gerne wegen des Preisvorteils genommen werden, kann ich die Forderung des Kunden auf Symetrie zu messen schon verstehen. Dann kann man auch mal die 7. harmonische messen die wird viel interessanter wenn es nicht richtig aufbaut wurde.


----------



## IBFS (6 September 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch mal die 7. harmonische messen die wird viel interessanter wenn es nicht richtig aufbaut wurde.


 
Und das geht mit ner Stromzange 

Frank


----------



## jabba (6 September 2010)

Hab ich nicht behauptet, bei meiner Aussage war auch nicht die Rede von 25Fu's


----------



## IBFS (6 September 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht behauptet, bei meiner Aussage war auch nicht die Rede von 25Fu's


 
Da lies mal das hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=279531&postcount=8 
Als ob die diese Teile nur für mich bauen würden.  
U-H hat mich ja schon für blöd erklärt - soll er machen 

Ich dachte ja, das man sowas oder den 4200 oder gleichwertiges
temporär vor die Anlage schaltet. Man muss das Teil ja nicht fest
einbauen. Mir ist ne Zange für eine längere 3-Phasenprüfung einfach
zu nervig. Es ist schon besser wenn man g'scheid alle Phasen
gleichzeitg messen kann.

Frank


----------



## jabba (6 September 2010)

Euch weiss ja nicht was du von mir willst, aber kern meiner Aussage ist und war.
Die Phasensymetrie kann ich mit einer Amperezange messen.

Wenn nun anschliessend rauskommt da da 25 FU's im Einsatz sind, und ich mal unterstelle da beim Kunden einer ist der Ahnung hat, dann ahne ich  warum er eventuell eine Messung haben will

Nichts desto Trotz habe ich bei Anlagen ab 63A aufwärts immer eine Phasenüberwachung a'la Janitza oder so drin.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Und das geht mit ner Stromzange
> 
> Frank



Und das geht mit deiner "Wunderkiste"? 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## nade (6 September 2010)

http://www.fluke.de/fluke/dede/leis...alysatoren/eine-phase/fluke-345.htm?PID=56070

Das eine Wunderzange von Fluke... Preis... ... über Geld redet man doch nicht..


----------



## MSB (6 September 2010)

Also Oberwellen messen kann man:
- mit intelligenten Stromzangen ala nade
- mit entsprechenden Einbau-Messgeräten ala Janitza und Co, wobei mir hier insbesondere für eine temporäre Messung der Aufwand mit Wandlern etc. zu viel wäre
- mit Oszi, Stromzange, und Software die FFT kann
- mit Netzqualitätsanalysator ala Fluke 430 ... (wie sagt Nade so schön, über Geld redet man nicht)

Jetzt kommt es nur noch darauf an:
- Ist der Kunde einer der Ahnung hat, dann weiß er auch was er gerne gemessen haben möchte,
und die Diskussion ist ebenso wie die Frage letzten Endes sinnlos, weil Lottospielen.
- Der Kunde hat das von irgendjemanden so nebenbei gesagt bekommen, dann fahr ich die Antriebe der Anlage an,
mache 3 Messungen, dauert ca. 2 Minuten, notiere 3 Stromwerte ... fertisch.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jabba (6 September 2010)

Hallo Mädels ...
gehts noch ?

Das war eigentlich nur eine Anmerkung oder ein Späßchen, das wie beschrieben es notwendig sein kann bei 25Fu's einpasig der Kunde eine Messung haben will.
Hab auch irgendwo eine Schaltung wo ich mit drei von den Janitzsas die 7.Hamonische messen kann, das kam mal auf der Fachtagung Elektro in Dortmund.

ABER : Darum geht es hier nicht


----------



## IBFS (6 September 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Und das geht mit deiner "Wunderkiste"?


 
Nun sei mal nicht so iezig:

http://www2.produktinfo.conrad.de/d...01-de-SIEMENS_SENTRON_PAC4200_EINBAUMESSG.pdf

PAC4200 - Seite 35 (aber nur wenn es wirklich interessiert)

So nun Schluß hier.

Frank


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 September 2010)

Um was gehts hier eigentlich?

Viele Beiträge schreiben, un den Beitragszähler hochzuschrauben?
(Da sollten einige User im Forum ja mittlerweile fast ne Interessengemeinschaft gründen...  )

Forenliebling des Jahres werden? (Komisch, es geht ja gerade wieder auf´s jahresende zu, schon steigt die schreibaktivität...  )

Oder irgendwas anderes, was ich bis jetzt noch nicht verstanden habe?
Hilfe in dem sinn kann das jedenfalls nicht sein, bei den vielen sinnlosen beiträgen in letzter zeit... 

Gruß
Timo

P.S.: Nein, ich habe KEINE Namen genannt! Das war so gewollt!


----------



## Licht9885 (7 September 2010)

So schön das ihr hier munter weiter diskutiert aber die sache ist jetzt erstmal gelaufen kunde glücdklich da 5 std. messung rein gar nichts zeigten ausser das alles okay ist. übrigens hab mir die messung einfach gemacht mit osziloskop und dem ganzen klimb bim.


----------

